# ADA 180x60x60 tank thickness



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

I have been looking at all the beautiful photos posted by Oliver and other people and they are just awesome!

Just wondering, what is the glass thickness for Amano's 180x60x60 tank? I am assuming this is in cm, so this is roughly equivalent to a 6x2x2ft tank?

cheers!
Jhosie


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Dear Jhosie,

yes the tank you mean was 180 x 60 x 60cm.

ADA sells this aquarium size in different thickness. You can get in 12mm and 15mm glas thickness.

But all the big aquarium in ADA Gallery are made in 15mm glas from a special manufactor. This aquarium are made complete in "White-Glas" (Optiwhite-Glas) I don't know the skilled name for it in English. Also the bottom pane are made of this glas type. You have a better (clearer) color fidelity with this glas...maybe not the right word.

Best regards,

Oliver Knott
www.plantella.com


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

*expensive?*

Thanks Oliver!

I guess these tanks are expensive. I would love to have one! Definately on my wishlish!!

By the way, love your site!!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Optiwhite is a type of low iron glass made by Pilkington that does not have the same green tint that you see in the regular grades of glass used by both All Glass and Perfecto. PPG has a similiar product called Starphire and Guardian Glass calls thiers UltraWhite.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

*pipes for this size tank?*

Thanks! I will check locally and see which companies have these types of glass and then find someone to make it for me...

Wondering also, for this size tank, what size lily pipe was being used? I was browsing the ADG site and there seems to be a few sizes available. Got me all confused!


----------



## Recoil (Jan 25, 2005)

Just a simple question; 

Where can i find the ADA product range information on the web?

Thanks.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Recoil said:


> Just a simple question;
> 
> Where can i find the ADA product range information on the web?
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&wrap=ShopADG

they also have a special forum on this site


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Just got curious...

What is the glass thickness of the 120x45x45?
Is the bottom glass tempered, and are any of these clearer grades of glass stronger then regular low-iron grade?
Are all the pieces simply glued in to place with aquarium silicone?

Thanks,


----------

